# Using neosporin for nose rub



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

One of my intermedius has a little case of nose rub, I am using neosporin to help him recover faster. I am putting a bit on his nose with a q-tip. How often should i do this?


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

I would worry about it, as I believe it uses some of the same chemicals as silicon...


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

once to twice a day. i have used it for larger frogs but would be extra carefull with something so little.


----------

